

Show HN: Ephemeral Photo Sharing for the web - bobrenjc93
http://snapmenow.com/

======
saturdaysnyc
test post please ignore:
[http://snapmenow.com/21254273](http://snapmenow.com/21254273)

------
rjvir
100 receivers: [http://snapmenow.com/74131059](http://snapmenow.com/74131059)

------
rkarmani
receding line: blame entrepreneurship
[http://snapmenow.com/73242187](http://snapmenow.com/73242187)

------
razfar
better than the original:
[http://snapmenow.com/82785447](http://snapmenow.com/82785447)

------
umeshunni
Didn't work on Chrome on ipad

------
bahman2000
that went straight onto my bookmarks bar, thanks!

do you store the photos?

------
quicksilver
this is awesome

